# Household tips from guys



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

They say necessity is the mother of invention.  Tess and I decided that we absolutely had to make Peanut Butter Cookies this weekend.  So, to this end, Sunday afternoon we gathered all the ingredients and placed them on the counter.  We then spent the next hour looking for the mixer.  No matter what, we just could not find it.  So, using my American Kenpo skills, I did what all Kenpoists should do, I applied logic to the situation.  I grabbed my DeWalt 18v cordless drill, with a fully charged battery and chucked in a beater.  The drill made an absolutely fantastic substitute for the mixer....


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Seig, great idea!  My Craftsman cordless has about 24 speeds on it so you know I will have no choice but to give that a try sometime soon.


----------



## someguy (Feb 9, 2004)

thats a good idea


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

...why do I envision "You might be a redneck if..."...although, very good solution.  :asian: ...but...what was the reasoning behind "absolutely had to have peanut butter cookies..."


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> "You might be a redneck if..."...


 You want a good one for this?  My wife asked if I wanted to go out this weekend on a date..(yes, married people still "date" especially after the kids come along).  I was envisioning a candle lit dinner at a nice restaurant, italian or japanese maybe.  What I got was two tickets to the Monster Truck show that came to Roanoke this weekend.  It was the first one I'd ever been to but (and you'd think I'd've known this after 5 years) she'd been to quite a few of them.  So romantic dinner turned out to be an excrutiatingly loud show of trucks crushing cars, bottled water and nachos.... God, I love that woman.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

For some odd reason, this does not surprise me.........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *excrutiatingly loud show of trucks crushing cars, bottled water and nachos.... God, I love that woman. *



...where can I find one like that..


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...where can I find one like that.. *


 Seig already told ya that those of us that are happily married are too busy sitting back laughing to give advice.  Besides, I already paid my dues (read ex-wife).


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

sheesh...who wants to pay for a wife....reason number 374 I'm single.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

What are the other 455? Or is that a new thread?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Did you just change that number?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...why do I envision "You might be a redneck if..."...although, very good solution.  :asian: ...but...what was the reasoning behind "absolutely had to have peanut butter cookies..." *



Methinks the mixer is one of the things you put away.. *G* no clue~!!  and as to why the peanut butter cookies.. Must be the cold and no heat.. *shrugs*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

yes....yes I did.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

You know you don't need to try to confuse me..........it just happens.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*snarls* where'd ya hide it *shakes fist*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

yes to I did change the number....no to I didn't put the mixer away....don't think I even saw a mixer when placing things in the kitchen...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*Sighs.. then it's lost.. could be anywhere.. *looks towards attic door* 

I even got up on the counter top trying to peer in those silly high cupboards.. nada~!  Though I was rather 'tallish *G*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

as compared to not being on a counter...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Only thing on the counter is, Nuker, toaster, Moved the foreman out to the freezer room, Nope not on the counter.. First place I looked *POKES*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

meant you standing on the counter.....loon.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

oh see my brain is all sluggish from the brrrzyozzleness~!!!!  *chortles and snorts*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

...my brain is sluggish from writing HTML.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*puts brain in hibernation*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

oh, oh, oh...I was showing a tech to Erin....and she complained that her brainholder hurt....I just stopped in the middle of the tech and stepped back....:uhoh:


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds like my dad's fix to anything.  If ya don't have the right tool you can always use a power tool.

Hell, he's been carving Halloween pumpkins with the cordless drill and router for at least the last 12 years.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahems.... that's my term.. *quirks a brow*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

your clones are straying from the group....:uhoh:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh, oh, oh...I was showing a tech to Erin....and she complained that her brainholder hurt....I just stopped in the middle of the tech and stepped back....:uhoh: *




You forgot the part that it took me a while to think of what it was called........and you laughed at me!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *your clones are straying from the group....:uhoh: *



I must rope you all in.... *stern look*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Speaking of............my head and neck really hurt today. ow.......I think I seriously hurt something.  Backward rolls and neck chokes shouldn't be done on the same day, especially when you're the uki.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I must rope you all in.... *stern look* *



I shan't be tied up...hmph!  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

How about tied down?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

nor that!!  I'll fend you all off!!  :enguard: ...however...Tess, Fuzzy, and Rusty have all tackled me...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmmm.........*thinking*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I shan't be tied up...hmph!  :shrug: *



If I wish to tie you up.. I shall so there~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *nor that!!  I'll fend you all off!!  :enguard: ...however...Tess, Fuzzy, and Rusty have all tackled me...:shrug: *



Household tip... 

That I have..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

:erg: ....but..but....:2pistols:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*snickers*  


Ok guys.. what other household tips have you~!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

This thread is rather sexist.......women have household tips too!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *This thread is rather sexist.......women have household tips too! *



...could really...have at that...but I shall refrain.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Guess you best start a new thread then...


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm thinking that next Thanksgiving I should try carving the turkey with either the compound miter saw ro the table saw.  The drill press works well for coring apples or bell peppers.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...could really...have at that...but I shall refrain.  :shrug: *



Because you know what would be coming back at you!  hehe


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *I'm thinking that next Thanksgiving I should try carving the turkey with either the compound miter saw ro the table saw.  The drill press works well for coring apples or bell peppers. *



oh....my......I can actually visualize that..:enguard:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

oh man.... I'm thinking you'll be doing that kinda folderol outside~1!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

folderol....that a new word for the day...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

yesh.. someone keeps stealing my other concoctions~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

...who.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

brainholder.... and whomever uses any of my verbage outside my flock.. sheesh.. I'm gonna get copyrights


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

we're a flock now....we use to be a gaggle.  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

Quit hijacking my thread.  There are plenty of other threads you have already destroyed, go play in one of them.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

jeez you people can be touchy........besides, he started it by saying something else which I can't repeat.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah.. the Gaggley Flock must get back to topic.. ~!!

'Sides.. we have to go pick up Bubby for kids class.. *Pokes Chad* just for the fun of it


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm going to smack you all.




Seig is now going out to the shop to pick the appropriate tool.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

No need.  I fear I might die of a brain hemorrhage in my sleep tonight.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm going to smack you all.
> 
> 
> ...



what's nowing going?  
*blocks for the smack*


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *what's nowing going?
> *blocks for the smack* *


I don't know what you're talking about.  Next time you try to drag me, kicking and screaming, out of a tool aisle, I will remind you that tools can be helpfull in the kitchen as well.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

I heard you say that heheee.. and well even so.. my kitchen tools are not near as expensive as your shop ones.. sooooo.. well they could be.. but I'm not high maintenance


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I heard you say that heheee.. and well even so.. my kitchen tools are not near as expensive as your shop ones.. sooooo.. well they could be.. but I'm not high maintenance  *


True.  But my shop tools can pull double duty.  I can see the look on your face now if I grabbed your mixer to drive screws or mix paint.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

heheee more like the neighbors looks on their faces.. and on yours when the beater splashes paint all over.. *giving me ideas you are now *G*


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 10, 2004)

> Backward rolls and neck chokes shouldn't be done on the same day, especially when you're the uki.


 Tuck your chin silly.

A saws-all works well as a replacement for an electric knife on turkey day.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Tuck your chin silly.*




Sounds much easier than it really is!! Ow......I still think my brain is hemorrhaging.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

better than your head smacking a floor....I didn't know I could still do a back roll till sunday...he was like "Give it a shot..."...and I did...and said I'll be damned...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

I shall practice more.........if only I had room!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

just practice going down the hallway...it'll certainly make sure you roll straight and not into a wall.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

hahahaha...........keep me in line!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

just move the coffee table and you'll have plenty of room.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

It IS moved..........it's against the wall.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2004)

We do falls and rolls at the beginning of every class.  'course just about every tech in aikido is either a take down or through so they come in real handy.  Did two hours of class on monday and went all out.  Felt like I'd been beaten in an alley way on tuesday morning.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Jeff

Did you get the invite to the seminar in your pm?  
Hope you can make it ~!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Got it, and replied.  I'm hoping to.  Have a seminar with our version of Mr. C around the same time.  Soon as I get a date nailed down for ours I'll let ya know.:asian:


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 11, 2004)

How 'bout a:

sabre saw for Jackolanterns


portable drill with buffer wheel for:
shoe polishing, silver polishing, etc.

shop vac for blowing anything up....

(just of the top of my head)


----------

